# SucraShield is Back in Stock!



## Ray (Jul 11, 2012)

If you'd like to be a sponsored vendor here at the forum, please contact Heather. Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2012)

oo! maybe I should get some to try at work. the thrip are amazingly annoying and difficult to kill. even conserve which used to work very well, does not work much anymore. do you know from the label if it's allowed to be used through fogging systems?

thanks


----------



## paphreek (Jul 12, 2012)

The REI for Sucra Shield is listed as 48 hrs. on the label. Any idea why it is so long?


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2012)

Charles: I have used it in my ULV fogger. I see nothing on the label one way or another.

Ross: I don't know. I know it is an eye irritant, much like soap, but it seems to me that would only be a factor while it's still wet. I would think that once it's dry, that shouldn't be an issue.

I have a call in to the Technical Director, so as soon as I hear more, I'll post it.

FWIW, I have been known to spray a plant while holding it with my bare hand, and I've never had an issue.


----------



## Ray (Jul 12, 2012)

Heard back - the new EPA pesticide regulations requires all eye irritants to have 48 hour REIs. The Natural Forces folks challenged that, but lost to the bureaucracy.


----------



## Heather (Jul 12, 2012)

Candace is right, Ray, We should really set up a vendor forum for you. Please PM me with a little description of the business and I can get that done right away.


----------



## paphreek (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks, Ray! 48 hours seemed a little extreme. Order placed!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2012)

I saw the 48 hour thing and noticed the eye irritant thing when I looked up a sample label, but also read that as soon as it was dry, you could pick fruits and vegetables. if it's dry, it should be fine (and no-one should ever spray any chemical directly into their eyes, anyhow)


----------

